# To puppy cut or not to puppy cut, that is the question????



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What does a puppy cut entail on a golden? Ive only ever heard of that on dogs like Tibetan terriers where the coat is cut back to a couple of inches instead of their really long coat...not sure how that would be done on a golden!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

a puppy cut is something you should avoid with a double coated breed such as a golden, the coat comes back all wooly and hard to manage, I use a thinning rake on my castrated boy Ollie and some times even a furminator when the girls are blowing their coats after a season.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Last year my older guy had so many hot spots and was losing so much hair to allergies, I gave him a puppy cut. I probably won't do it again, but it did help with the state his coat was in, but I don't think it was the best thing for his coat.

Here's what a puppy cut looks like on a 6 year old:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not cut it to a puppy cut. Goldens have a double coat and it does keep them cooler in the summer.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

kgiff said:


> Last year my older guy had so many hot spots and was losing so much hair to allergies, I gave him a puppy cut. I probably won't do it again, but it did help with the state his coat was in, but I don't think it was the best thing for his coat.
> 
> Here's what a puppy cut looks like on a 6 year old:



I have been told that it is quite refreshing for a senior golden during a very hot summer, but even then they only shave the tummy area


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd also be concerned about the effect of the sun on the dog's skin. Their coat provides them with protection from the sun's rays.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If anything, I'd only ever consider shaving the under-belly of an older dog in the summer.

Think it's best to let his coat mature as nature intended it. Make sure he has plenty of access to inside and shade when outside, along with free flowing cool water and he should be fine, even in Arizona!


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

Sam was basically shaved when we got him last summer because he had hot spots. Later I read that chances were good his coat was permanently damaged due to that. How do you know if it's damaged or not? What is the difference between a "ruined" coat and a one that isn't? It's hard for me to picture because GRs can be so different from each other.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PLEASE do not cut your puppy or adult dogs down. The Golden Retriever coat is not meant to be clipped or shaved, and DOES in fact insulate and protect them from both heat and cold. It does require regular brushing. Taking it off exposes them to high risk of sunburn, melanoma, and heat stroke. And contrary to common belief, it does not stop shedding - the undercoat is exposed and will shed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunsetSam said:


> Sam was basically shaved when we got him last summer because he had hot spots. Later I read that chances were good his coat was permanently damaged due to that. How do you know if it's damaged or not? What is the difference between a "ruined" coat and a one that isn't? It's hard for me to picture because GRs can be so different from each other.


 
Shaving down a coat will cause it to grown in soft, and without the water repellency that Goldens need. This is the same reason that terriers are hand stripped - the coat is supposed to be hard and tight to the skin to protect them.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

I don't shave Lisa but I do keep her feathers (longer hairs on butt and underbelly trimmed short), other wise bringing her back into the house after a forest run would be ......ewww!.


----------



## Surferjo (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok looks like the Votes are in. Thanks for all the good advice. Cooper will stick with his groovy 70's long wavy hair.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

You really shouldn't cut the coat on goldens, as per the experts. They have a double coat for a reason and it will keep them cooler. Also, this is just a logical thought, sine they do have a double coat, you don't really lesson the thickeness of the coat, it is just as dense, but you can damage the coat, the longer hairs protect the dogs skin. 

v


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My childhood vet was so adamant in his belief that shaving a golden was related to certain cancers, that I have never once considered doing it. Tango, though, was shaved for her elbow surgery, but her coat grew back very normally. I wonder if that's because she was 7 months old?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Surferjo said:


> Ok looks like the Votes are in. Thanks for all the good advice. Cooper will stick with his groovy 70's long wavy hair.


Groovy AND Gorgeous!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I too use a thnning shears to trim down Amber feathering on her front legs, rear peticoat, and ever so slightly on her tummy just due to all the swimming and hiking we do. If I don't she ends up with more tangles, junk caught in those pretty long flowing feathers, knots, burrs...etc. I've tried everything before resorting to taking maybe up to 2 inches off her rear peticoat and about 1-1.5 inches from the front legs. This seems to work very very well and I only have to do it once for the summer as they seem to grown back slowly enough that by summers end they have grown back and no need for it during the winter. I had also found that the salt they put down around her had started to damage the feathering during the winter as we hike everyday despite the weather.


----------



## Badonka (Apr 5, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> If anything, I'd only ever consider shaving the under-belly of an older dog in the summer.
> 
> Think it's best to let his coat mature as nature intended it. Make sure he has plenty of access to inside and shade when outside, along with free flowing cool water and he should be fine, even in Arizona!


Your whippet reminds me of my oldest doggy, molly. She's an italian greyhound. She's pretty cute. I'm hoping our new golden (in mid May to early June) will do well with her...though I'm not anticipating any problems.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

NO!!!! Don't do it. Glad you decided to keep his gorgeous golden locks.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> My childhood vet was so adamant in his belief that shaving a golden was related to certain cancers, that I have never once considered doing it. Tango, though, was shaved for her elbow surgery, but her coat grew back very normally. I wonder if that's because she was 7 months old?


PRoblems with the coat growing back improperly are more likely with dogs who are shaved down regularly - such as is often seen here - people who spend their summers on our lakes shave their dogs down every spring and once during the summer - some of the reasons I've being that "It is SO much easier not to deal with a big hairy wet dog", and "He gets hot spots when he's wet all the time" and "We don't have time to brush him when we are on vacation", etc etc. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ashivon said:


> I don't shave Lisa but I do keep her feathers (longer hairs on butt and underbelly trimmed short), other wise bringing her back into the house after a forest run would be ......ewww!.


This is often called a "Field Trim". And is not at all the same as shaving them down. This makes sense for those who work their dogs in dense brush, as long as the furnishings aren't cut _too _short, as they do protect them from sticks, burrs, thorns, etc. from actually getting into the skin. 
Owning a Golden or any other coated breed does mean taking on the responsibility of regular brushing, which will help to remove any debris.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your boy is gorgeous. I'm glad you're not going to cut his 'groovy' locks. My sister has shaved her Golden girl every summer and she has a natty, wavy, tangled coat when it grows out each winter. NOT attractive at all. I can't convince her not to shave her.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> This is often called a "Field Trim". And is not at all the same as shaving them down. This makes sense for those who work their dogs in dense brush, as long as the furnishings aren't cut _too _short, as they do protect them from sticks, burrs, thorns, etc. from actually getting into the skin.
> Owning a Golden or any other coated breed does mean taking on the responsibility of regular brushing, which will help to remove any debris.


I still cant bring myself to trim her tail short :bowl:

Out here (Germany) they have this round sticky ball that's itchy the minute she gets it in her hair. It doesn't really stick to the smooth hairs, just the fuzzier stuff round the butt or tail, even in her paws. She'll stop dead in her tracks and start chewing to get them out. 

Any products to keep the stuff from getting really snarled up in there in the first place:wave:


----------

